# Jeffersonville, OH CCO (Prime Outlets at Jeffersonville)



## mskitchmas (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi again,

Trekked out to the Jeffersonville, OH CCO today!

They had a zillion lipsticks!

about 20 eyeshadows, zonk blue, sunsparked (i think that's what it was called ? I totally regret not getting it), samoa silk, aria

2 chromezone palettes, 2 & 3, i think.

Also the holiday delights lip kits in Warm and Cool

the usual foundations, powders, concealers, brush cleaner

lots of cream color bases, including a red one

about 8 different blushes

lipgelee mini set

lots of lipglasses, and lip lacquers, including the covetted nymphette lipglass

lots of lipliners, like 12 different kinds

no pigments

2 mini-glitters, a gold and magenta


I also picked up an empty lip palette by Bobbi Brown, so I'm totally geeked, 'cause I have a nice container to melt my broken lipsticks into.

Also, the Claire's outlet had several palettes of eyeshadow in which you can scrape out the shadows and use the tins for pigment pressing. I believe the one that had 15 pans was 10 bucks. sweet!

Also the clerk at the shop said that there was now a CCO in Aurora, which is whay closer to me. I don't believe it is listed on the Outlet Bound page. 

that's about it.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been meaning to go to Jeffersonville sometime soon. 

The Aurora CCO is in Aurora Farms Outlets. I go there pretty frequently, but they never have anything good!!!


----------



## Cingels (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi! this one is about 45 minutes from me,but doesnt always have great stuff. I am looking for Chromeglasses. Did u see any there? thanks!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry posted in wrong thread!


----------



## vicuna1 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just wanted to say that the CCO in Jeffersonville usually does indeed have Pigments, but they keep them behind the counter. They will only bring them out if no one else is in the store. Seriously. It's the most bizarre thing. The manager told me it was at the discretion of the individual store and employees as to whether you are "allowed" to see the pigments because fights have broken out over them. Next time I go there, I suppose I'll write my request down on a note and pass it over the counter. They'll probably blindfold me and take me into the backroom where the vault is. It's pretty ridiculous. When I got to view the treasure, she still kept them on the lower counter, wouldn't put them on the actual counter where you check out. They did not like me picking them up, either. Freaks. This was this past spring, and I haven't taken the time to go back. Maybe the one at Aurora is the same top secret way.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 19, 2006)

wow! thanks for that info. how bizarre. i will now be sure to ask.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_I just wanted to say that the CCO in Jeffersonville usually does indeed have Pigments, but they keep them behind the counter. They will only bring them out if no one else is in the store. Seriously. It's the most bizarre thing. The manager told me it was at the discretion of the individual store and employees as to whether you are "allowed" to see the pigments because fights have broken out over them. Next time I go there, I suppose I'll write my request down on a note and pass it over the counter. They'll probably blindfold me and take me into the backroom where the vault is. It's pretty ridiculous. When I got to view the treasure, she still kept them on the lower counter, wouldn't put them on the actual counter where you check out. They did not like me picking them up, either. Freaks. This was this past spring, and I haven't taken the time to go back. Maybe the one at Aurora is the same top secret way._

 
Are you kidding me? That's the most bizzare thing ever. The first time I ever went there, they had a ton of pigments (6-9 months ago). Ever since then, I have not seen a single pigment sitting out. They always tell me they are out of them.


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Jeffersonville, Ohio CCO -*

I dropped in yesterday (March 10). Lots of the items from Dress sets:
both cool and warm pigments 
Shadestick 
Lipgelee 
Soiree Cool
All 3 of the lip sets (pink, peach & red)
Cool eye and intense eye palettes
Cool lip palette

Some chromeglasses
Maybe 5 different MAC perfumes

I'm not into pigments much, so I didn't even venture into that mess there.

No Stila items. I did pick up another Prescriptives skunk brush (love those!)


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 25, 2007)

my friend stopped out there for me yesterday. picked up a red accent pigment. they also had quite a few pigments...frost, storm blue, fairylight, pink opal, and the cool dress set from holiday. i know there were a few more but i can't remember.


----------



## missmarkers (Apr 8, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has been recently. i am headed here this weekend on my way to cincinnati.


----------



## missmarkers (Apr 13, 2007)

i was there yesterday, here's a list of what i remember them having 

I was there yesterday and I tried to make a list of what they had. So here is what I remember!

Mac:
Pigments: Golder's green, Accent Red, Pinked Mauve, Frost, pink Opal, Rose, Dark Soul, Fairylite, Shimmertime
Blushes: Foolish Me, Breezy, Spice
Fluidlines: Brassy, Blitz and Glitz, iris Eyes, Non-Conformist, shade (and most CCO colors)
Blushcremes: almost all shades I think
IPP: Ice
Pretty Indulgent (looks kinda like an IPP with a clear lid)
Eyeshadows: Ingenuine Blue, Belle Azure, Antiqued, Woodwinked, Samoa Silk, Plum Dressing, Aquavert (a bunch more)
Studio Fix: good selection of colors in Nw/NC30-42 range which is rare!
Take Wing Quad + Well Plumed quad
Cool Pigment Set (1), 2 Brush Sets from Patternmarker, Lipglass set, Lustreglass Set

Lots of lipsticks, lipglasses, paints, lipmixes, glosses, usual cco stuff

NO STILA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BB
empty 6 lip palette
kohl palettes (shimmer and matte)
shimmerbricks in gold, peony, brownie
essentials eye palette (3 colors)
shimmer brights eye palette
2 blush duos (one with pink/bronze, one with apricot/bronze)


----------



## missmarkers (Apr 13, 2007)

p.s. and yes, i did have to ask for the pigments since they keep the testers hidden i guess. LOL


----------



## vicuna1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarkers* 

 
_p.s. and yes, i did have to ask for the pigments since they keep the testers hidden i guess. LOL_

 
LOL! They're like MAC Pigment Nazis there! I almost feel like I need to speak in code and they'll take to me to some hidden door, where you have to use the secret knock and handshake to get in just to view the pigments. That CCO is by far the most thorough at "rule" following that I've ever visited (and I do look for CCO's wherever I travel!). The ladies are nice as can be, but apparently who ever runs the joint carries a big stick and isn't afraid to use it on employee rule benders!


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 18, 2007)

I went to the Jeffersonville CCO last week. They had so much! Again the pigments were behind the counter, so we had to ask to see them.
They had a lot of brushes, eyeshadows, blushes and lipsticks. They had a really nice selection!

I only ended up taking home a  Blue Brown pigment and a Fairylite pigment. But I am satisfied!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggiep07* 

 
_I went to the Jeffersonville CCO last week. They had so much! Again the pigments were behind the counter, so we had to ask to see them.
They had a lot of brushes, eyeshadows, blushes and lipsticks. They had a really nice selection!

I only ended up taking home a  Blue Brown pigment and a Fairylite pigment. But I am satisfied!_

 
Do you remember any other pigments?


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 21, 2007)

i remember a few...
violet, golden olive, there was a blue... maybe cornflower? and old gold. there were about 10 colors in total, but thats all i remember.
i might go back next week so ill let you know what else i find!


----------



## styrch (Aug 19, 2007)

Just got back from the cco... Here's what I remember them having...

Eyeshadows: Pink Venus, Aquavert, mancatcher, those velvet shadows from last fall, Interview/Purple X duo, take wing quad and the other quad from that collection...

Pigments: Golden Olive, Fairy Light, Dark Soul, Pinked Mauve, Accent Red, Shimmertime, Blue Storm, Adorn (not a pigment but still kept with the pigments), Blue Brown

Shadesticks: Crimsonaire, Blurrbury (They had more than these two, but these are the ones I remember). Shimmermint I think... a few others.

CCBS: Fabulush, Root, Kool, Slick (several others I don't remember)

Skincare: Oil Control Lotion, Strobe Cream, Microfine refinisher... lots of other stuff but I don't remember.

Blushcremes: I remember seeing Cherche and Ladyblush, but I don't remember the others

Sets: Lip sets from last holiday season, Lip gelee dress set, Brush set from patternmaker, glimmerhsimmer/glitter liner/etc from patternmaker

Some foundations but I didn't look too closely.

Brushes: 100 (which they couldn't find for me), some of the bigger powder brushes, 191, 194, 224, 275, 213

Lipsticks: They had quite a few including Rocker (which I noticed has been taken off the website), House of Style  amd Influential from Couture, Russian Red, Sweetie, Lady Bug,  Cyber, the usual suspects...

Lipglass: two couture lipglasses but I didn't look very closely at the rest of these. I'm sorry.

Paints: Mauvism, Structural Brown... many of the beigey looking ones. Didn't look too closely because I was distracted by the paint sticks.

Other: Several glitz glosses, all of the concealer palettes from last year, cheek stains from last year. 

I did my best to remember... I hope this helps someone.


----------



## missmarkers (Oct 7, 2007)

i was there a couple of weeks ago and nothing new really. the only things i remembered seeing that haven't been mentioned were: electric eel and club eyeshadows. they still have foolish me blush and most (if not all) of the blushcremes. 

nothing too exciting.


----------



## gurldv8 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey just wanted to let you guys know, they have some new stuff there. There are Glissade and Shimpagne MSFs ($17.00)  and the coveted Bobbi Brown Stonewashed nudes palette is there for $35.00.


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gurldv8 ~ do you recall what e/s, piggies, and or lippies they had? Thanx!


----------



## styrch (Nov 18, 2007)

Not a lot here. Less than I expected actually. No MSFs that I saw. Here's what I remember... 

MAC
Blushes - tons of these!
-Peechykeen
-Stray Rose
-Desirous
-Plum Foolery
-Trace Gold
-Sunbasque
-Coygirl
-Well Dressed
-Fever
-Dollymix
- Flirt & Tease
- Taupe
-Amerbing Rose (I think)
Blushcremes
- Cherce
-Ladyblush
- (others I can't remember)
Cream Color Base
- Falbulush
- Shell
-Luna
-Pearl (I think)
Last year's holiday lip kits
Nail polish
-Vintage Vamp
-Violette Femme
-Abstract
(tons more)
Pigments
- Dark Soul
- Pink Opal
- Shimmertime
- Blue Brown
- Aire De Blue
- Pastorelle
-Accent Red
-Pinked Mauve
(a couple more but they didn't stand out to me)
Brow kits - all
Concealor palettes - all but Light (boo!)
Lots of lipsticks
Shadows didn't have anything remarkable except maybe Jete. 
Glimmershippers - Ettiqette.On the Town

BB
Shimmerbricks
-brownie
-gold
- tawny (I think)
palettes
-lots of them but I didn't think an looked remarkable so I didn't pay a lot of attention.

Anyway, hope this helps someone.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 14, 2007)

I went last week and forgot to post!
they had quite a bit..
pigments-
dark soul
pastorale
pink opal
viz-a-viloet
accent red
cornflower

shadows
a lot! they had some in the blue pacaking, i forget what collection

lipsticks
a lot again
they had morange in some different packaging, i cant remeber the name of it either.

msf-
glissade


a lot of foundations

a lot skin care in old packaging

fluidline
nightfish
royal wink
non comformist
waveline
sage

some blushes
peachy keen...
cant remember


they had a lot!


----------



## missmarkers (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone been here recently?


----------



## Angelcorrine (Apr 13, 2008)

I went to this store today.  Since this is my first time in a CCO, I didn't know what was normally there.  I noticed several old brush sets, and some older gift sets.  A cool eyes palette and cool and warm lips palettes.  Lots of blushes, both cream and regular.  Some CCBs.  A lot of skincare products in the old packaging.  Random foundation shades - I did notice that they had hyper real in some of the shades that (I think) were recently discontinued.  Quite a few lipglasses, fluid lines and eyeshadows.  A lot of lipsticks - I saw a fleshpot lipstick in the regular casing.  Unfortunately, I don't remember which shades they had of most of these.  I did see that they have corn and royal hue shadesticks, and many discontinued paints.  

Unfortunately, I haven't been into MAC for long enough to know if anything I saw was really special... but, hopefully in time that will change!


----------



## Angelcorrine (Apr 28, 2008)

I went there again (because I'm obsessed).  Asked about the pigments this time, and there were all the ones that appear to normally be there.  They had cocomotion (I wish I would have gotten one!), violet, viz-a-violet, fairylite, helium, accent red, dark soul, aire-de-bleu, etc.  Mostly the same selection in everything else, and two of the four eyeshadow pallettes (take wing and another one with a bronze color... can't remember the name).

They had just gotten a shipment in.  The one employee was showing me what came in - she showed me several MES - but then a young girl came out from the back room and stopped her.  It was really strange.

There is still a ton of skincare products, and some brush sets.  They also have the 180 brush!


----------



## jen2112 (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I've been looking for the mineralize satinfinish foundation and some slimshines and wanted to know if there are any discounts.

Thanks!


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen2112* 

 
_Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I've been looking for the mineralize satinfinish foundation and some slimshines and wanted to know if there are any discounts.

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As of yesterday, they did not have any slimshines.  They did have some mineralize satinfinish foundations, but they did not have every color.  I bet that if you call and ask then if they have it in your color, they could tell you for sure.  Hope this helps!


Other things:
They did also have a several of the antiquitease pallettes (I remember the cool eyes and smoky eyes ones), the brush sets, l/g and e/l gift sets and all of the pigments from this collection.  I do not remember seeing any of the individual l/s or l/g from this collection.  There is tons of n/l and blush, and there is still a lot of e/s, l/g, l/s, e/l, etc.  Also, there are a lot of pigments (over twenty, they had to upgrade from a shoebox to a larger box to hold them all).  They have one lonely MSF (Naked You).


----------



## static_universe (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright ladies, I went out to Jeffersonville today and here's a quick run down of MAC products they had. 

*Eyeshadows
*Carbon, Stars N Rockets, Da Bling, Passionate, Crystal Avalanche, Poison Pen, Deep Truth, Expensive Pink, Coppering, Pink Freeze, Rite of Spring, Claire de Lune, Suspicion, Romping, Endless Love, Tete-a-Tint, and many more. I think there were around 50. 

*Shade Sticks
*Sea Me, Corn, Lucky Jade, Crimsonaire, Gracious Me, Shimmermint.

*Pigments
*Violet, Accent Red, Viz-A-Violet, Old Gold, Helium, Jardin Aires, Dark Soul, Off the Radar, and a few more. 

*Fluidline
*Non Conformist, Haunting, Waveline, Iris Eyes, Brassy.

*other eye products
*Several eye liner pencils, a couple glitter liners, some liquid lasts. Four different brow sets. 

*lip products
*I'm not crazy into lip things, but there was an entire beaker jammed full of lip liners, and a three pack of clear lip gloss. There was also those bright blue and purple lipsticks. Most of the other lipsticks were nude and more towards the gold and browns and most of the lip glasses/glosses/etc were pink and red. Like I said, I didn't go through them. There were also several shades of lip conditioner. 

*Powder Blush
*There was a lot of these, maybe twenty different colors. I remember Peaches, Fleur Power, Breath of Plum, Pinch O Peach, Peachy Keen, and Pinch Me.

*other blushes
*There were also some creme blushes but I didn't really look through them. Maybe about ten different colors. 

*Powders and Foundations
*Lots of darker color and some of the lighter warm colors in Studio Tech? Also some iridescent powders. 

*other
*I didn't look through the brushes, but there were a couple basket fulls behind the counter. There was also a lot of stuff from the holiday collection, palettes and I think the brush sets. There were different face creams and eye creams that I didn't look through, and there was Fix+ in the old packaging. Then there was some nail polish and blotting tissues.


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jun 26, 2008)

i have made several trips here. the first time i went i spend around $100. i was impressed by the lower than normal prices for mac make up. i ended up buying 4 different types of foundations, a conceler, brush set. i returned a month later to get the lip gloss set from last holiday season, and a sharpner. its become one of favorite spots to get make up. does any one know if they accept the mac pro discount?


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlof1983* 

 
_does any one know if they accept the mac pro discount?_

 
no they do not.


----------



## static_universe (Jul 7, 2008)

Boooo, no new MAC things in at the outlet this month. They said they didn't get any MAC at all.


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting - I won't waste my time driving down this weekend.

EDIT: Did you happen to ask if they have MSFs?  I'm reading about other CCOs getting a bunch in, and I'm hoping J'ville does too!


----------



## static_universe (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think they got any of the foundations, but I did pick up one of the eyeshadows. I don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## dasmonkeygirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I went there today and they had a ton of blushes, eyeshadows (one from Moonbathe, but I can't remember which one), lipsticks, shadesticks (including Sea Me), skincare in the old packaging, some random foundations, CCB's,  about 8 nailpolishes, some Antiquitease palattes and about 13-15 pigments ( dark soul, off the radar, fairylite, accent red, helium, YOUR LADYSHIP!!, cocomotion, sweet sienna, golden lemon, viz-a-violet and maybe 2 more that I can't remember) and some brushes.  The pigments were behind the counter and I had to ask for them, but they let me pick them up open them and test them no problem.  

I had a small haul, just Your Ladyship and Cocomotion, but I was happy with that.


----------



## Rockette13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the address of this CCO? On Outlet Bound, it doesn't list the exact address...just what exit to take. Lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angelcorrine (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_Does anyone know the address of this CCO? On Outlet Bound, it doesn't list the exact address...just what exit to take. Lol. Thanks in advance!_

 
The address I have is for the outlet mall is...

8000 Factory Shops Blvd, Jeffersonville, OH 43128

When you get off the exit, you want to go east on the road you get off on.  You can't miss the outlet mall, it's HUGE!  I always turn left at the very first traffic light (there's a Wendy's and McDonalds there).  The CCO is on the side closest to the freeway, in the last section of shops.  I can't think of the other shops around it at the moment, but if you go into that last row it's right there.

Make sure to post a report after you go!


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone visited this CCO recently? I'm considering a day trip and would love to know what they may have if you've been recently.


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was there two weekends back and I was disappointed. Just some foundations, a couple blushes, and some skincare stuff. I so hoped there'd be something exciting, like everyone else has been finding, and nope =( I'm thinking about calling to find out if there is anything good in or on its way.


----------



## static_universe (Dec 3, 2008)

I was just in the store today and they had Heatherette lashes (she's good and she's bad) and a bunch of Fafi stuff. The couple blushes, beauty powder or whatever they called it, and Squeeze It lip gloss. 

But what I really recommend picking up is the Origins Modern Friction for $29!


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_I was just in the store today and they had Heatherette lashes (she's good and she's bad) and a bunch of Fafi stuff. The couple blushes, beauty powder or whatever they called it, and Squeeze It lip gloss. 

But what I really recommend picking up is the Origins Modern Friction for $29!_

 
Do they have any of the paint pots from Fafi?


----------



## styrch (Dec 19, 2008)

Was there today, here's what I remember:

Antiquitese sets and Smokey eye Palette
Other Holiday sets but not paletted
A couple of basic brush sets

Both of the Fafi blushes
Fafi Belightful BP
Regular Belightful BP
Another BP I don't remember the name of (sort of white)

Some blushes and blushcremes but none that stood out to me in particular

Lippies
Sunmetal
Danse
Sex Ray lg
Cyber
Odyssey
Blast of Blue


Not many eye shadows. Had a couple of Matte ones but nothing phenominal in my opinion.

Only two fluidlines, delphic was one of them. Don't remember the other

Pigments: Off the Radar, Rushmetal, Fairylight, Dark Soul, Pastoral, Sweet Sienna, Cocomotion, Helium 

I was excited to find Sweet Sienna but overall I was unimpressed with the selection today.


----------



## sarahbelle93 (Dec 22, 2008)

did they have any tendertones here?


----------



## Angelcorrine (Feb 2, 2009)

I was there yesterday, and they pretty much have the same things that were said in the last  post (or, if you're a regular, the same stuff they always have there).  They still have both FAFI quads, one of the blushes and both beauty powders.  Two of the color forms palettes (warm and cool eyes) and several of this year's holiday eye palettes.  In shadesticks they are down to Shimmermint, Gracious Me and Crimsonaire.  A few fluidlines - delphic, blitz and glitz and frostlite.  They have most of the Neo Sci Fi and Cool Heat eyeshadows.  No Solar White, though (I specifically asked and the manager said that they had gotten one in and she bought it).  No special brushes.  No MSFs.  The same pigments as mentioned before and Your Ladyship.

If anybody has anything specific that they were looking for, ask and I'll let you know what I remember.


----------



## disconlemonade (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been to this particular CCO a number of times and they always something or the other that appeals to me....

They have lovenectar lustreglass, beaux lustreglass, three of the l/g from neosci fi including soft and slow, naked space and the other brown one (i forget the name). This CCO has tons of lippes and lipglosses, these are just some of the ones that stood out to me. They do not have any dazzleglasses. 
They have FAFI hipness blush, coppertone blush, hushabye blush, raizin blush, cherche cream blush, uncommon cream blush, blunt blush, they also have the all over beauty powders from fafi in vervacious and belightful, they have the large fafi totes, they have the 2008 holiday palettes in the smokey eyes, warm eyes and cool eyes....they have the well plumed quad, both of the fafi quads....studio finish concealer in NW30 and NW35, select spf concealer in NC 42, some studio fix powders in darker shades like NW50, NW43, NW55, etc. 

Eyeshadows:
tete a tint
magnetic fields, time and space, evening aura, femme fi (neo sci fi)
warming trend (cool heat)
arena
innuendo
lots of matte2 eyeshadows as well as a whole bunch of others that i can't seem to remember
 Also, I was informed that I couldn't buy more than 3 of the neo sci fi eyeshadows because they all the same skew # and so they couldn't sell more than three of them even though they were different colors. This does not apply to the other eyeshadows and products though.

Brushes:
252
116
129
129SH from fafi
239
168
As well as some others that I didn't recognize and the numbers were worn off, sorry.

They also have strobe cream and fix+ in the old packaging. A couple of fragrances as well.

I will be going around the third week of march so i will definitely keep you ladies updated.


----------



## kleigh09 (Mar 7, 2009)

This CCO always disappoints me compared to people's finds at other outlets.  Disconlemonade did a good job of describing what's available; not much has changed.  No MSFs, no dazzleglasses, no tendertones, no pink blush...basically nothing I was after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  However, I did pick up Sushi Flower shadow and Vivacious lipstick (from 2007!).  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## disconlemonade (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello ladies! I stopped by today morning on my way to Tennessee and there wasn't anything special or new. The only thing worth mentioning is that they had the MSFN in light/shimmer and medium dark/shimmer. The only new blush I noticed was Sincere. New brush I hadn't noticed before was the 249. 
I also looked through all of the lipsticks and these are some of the ones that I recognized: Pink Plaid, Up the Amp, Back to Del Rio, Creme de Cherise, Curtsy, Utter Pervette, Touch (which is perm but also promoted in Sugar Sweet). They also had a good number of slimeshines, but not Bare. As for eyeshadows, fewer than usual and most of the same....the only ones I hadn't paid attention to before were Girlie, Chill, & Rose Blanc. Also, they had had the mineralize eyeshadows in Pink Split, Two to Glow and Play on Plums the last time I was there but I had forgotten to mention it, but they're still there. 

They don't have anymore Fix+, but they do have some of the skincare in the new packaging.


----------



## disconlemonade (Mar 29, 2009)

So I decided to stop by on the way back from TN....they got in some beauty powder blushes in Secret, Feeling, Joyous and Eversun. Two Starflash eyeshadows in Bold&Brazen and Go. They also have the FAFI dolls. Everything else was pretty much the same.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

I am In Louisville, Kentucky and I'm thinking about heading up to this outlet mall on Friday, there are a few outlets my husband wants to go to as well.  Do they get new stuff in every week?  Also, does anyone know anything about the CCO near indianapolis?  After we are finished at the Jeffersonville outlets we may head over to the ones in Indy.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I am finally home from the outlets and I got quite a few things from the CCO...Mostly dicontinued...I have a pro card so I was hunting for discontinued MAC stuff. They had about 20 different shadows, both Fafi quads, along with another quad (cant think of the name it had a really pretty copper shadow in it) 3 or 4 shadows from the neo scifi collection. No painpots but about 5 paints. Also had quite a few brushes (they were behind the counter and you had to ask) They had a ton of lipsticks and lipglass. They had a ton of eyeliners and lip liners as well. They had around 8 pigments. Sweet Sienna was one of them, I know a lot of people love that. Dark Soul, golden lemon, Viz-a-Violet, cocomotion, helium. They had the Fafi blush in Hippness. they had quite a few blushes, emote being one of them.

Hmm...They had 3 or 4 holiday eyeshadow sets. The eyeliner holiday set. A few lipstick sets. a lot of the MAC skin care. 2 or 3 MSF's. They had the MAC spray foundations. 3 or 4 fluidlines-Blue peep and delphic and a sparkly white one.  Oh and they had 2 or 3 shadesticks.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is the name of this store on the strip? I don't want to miss it.

Oh, and what are the prices for the items? Are these things on sale, or just hard to come by items and still being sold @ a normal price?


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is the name of this store on the strip? I don't want to miss it.

Oh, and what are the prices for the items? Are these things on sale, or just hard to come by items and still being sold @ a normal price?_

 

It's called The Cosmetics Company Store. It is right next to the Tommy Hilfiger outlet store so if you see that, then you can't miss it. The prices are 30% off regular prices including discontinued or limited edition products. They also have products that are currently being sold at MAC. HTH


----------



## labellarosa (Apr 11, 2009)

Not really different from the other post

About 20 or 30 eyeshadows
3 of the neo sifi collection
rose blanc
rite of spring
passionate
Go
lots of matte2 eyeshadows 
can't remember all of them

both of the fafi palettes
a fafi blush

Lots of skin care products & Charged water

a few blushes but nothing really special

Holiday eyeshadow/lip/brush sets

Lots of lip products

3 Fluidlines

4 or so brow sets

4 or so paints

forgot to look for pigments but I didn't see any :/

5 lip conditioners

2 of the cream concealers in nw30 & nw35

some lip pencils, eyeliners and such

bough a few things but not to impressed


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 12, 2009)

That CCO is really weird, you have to ask for the pigments, they keep them behind the counter.  I guess that's a hot item that people take.  But yeah, you have to ask the clerk for the pigments, they have about 10 of them.


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## Mochahantas (May 15, 2009)

I may make a trip tomorrow. Do they sell empty palettes and/or eyeshadow refills?


----------



## disconlemonade (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_I may make a trip tomorrow. Do they sell empty palettes and/or eyeshadow refills?_

 
No I've never seen them there, let us know what you got!!


----------



## disconlemonade (May 22, 2009)

Stopped by there today and they had some new stuff but most of it was pretty much the same. Here's what I can remember:

Eyeshadows:
Femme fi and Time& space left from Neo Scifi
Carbon
Suspicion
Graphology
Meet the Fleet
Fertile
Signed, Sealed
Soft Brown
Da Bling
Girlie
Sushi Flower
Cordoroy
Embark
Passionate
Post Haste
Shore Leave
Warming Trend
Sunset B

Blushes: Pretty much the same...they had Eversun, Secret, Serenely, Hushabye, Cream blushes in Uncommon, Cherche and Fancy Ray

They had two shades of MSF Natural and Shimmer Duos..one was in medium dark. They also had the Tempting and Shadowy Lady quad from Cult of Cherry....no Spiced Chocolate though. They still have all the holdiday quads...and three lip quads from the holiday collection as well.

Lipsticks:
Pervette
Angel
Odyssey
Up the Amp
Vegas Volt
Lightly Ripe (CoC)
Creme Cherise
Creme de la femme
Impassioned
Fast Thrill
Curtsy
Back to del rio
Touch
So many more....

L/G:
Two from CoC...one was Lil Hot Pepper
Frozen Dream
Perky 
3N
2N
Opal 
Love Nectar
Loveknot 
Hey Sailor
Soft & Slow, Supreme and Naked Space from Neo Sci fi
Lip 65
Couple of 3D glasses
A number of TLCs
A set of three Lustreglasses with Instant Gold, Beaux and Wonderstruck
A lot more...
They also had a bunch of lipliners too but I didn't look through them.

Brushes are all the same, but the most exciting part was that they had the MAC brush roll! I was so happy to see it there since I was planning on getting it from the store....apparently they were doing inventory and saw that they had a couple left so they put it out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also saw a mini soft sac carry all bag on display.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disconlemonade* 

 
_No I've never seen them there, let us know what you got!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry it took me so long to reply! I've been twice since my orginal post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in heaven. Both times I sat there looking for_ hours_.

Between the 2 visits, I got:

SunsetB e/s
Passionate e/s
A Smokey e/s palette (don't remember the name)
A l/g.. don't remember the name (I suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I got other things but I just can't remember right now.

I plan to make a trip ATLEAST once a month...


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 2, 2009)

Anybody know what brushes they have?


----------



## disconlemonade (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Anybody know what brushes they have?_

 
239, 129, 116, 168, 252 those are the popular ones but they have some other randoms too. Its the same as I mentioned in my previous posts.


----------



## Rockette13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone know if the FAFI dolls are available at this CCO? Thanks in advance!


----------



## disconlemonade (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_Anyone know if the FAFI dolls are available at this CCO? Thanks in advance!_

 

They are!


----------



## disconlemonade (Aug 1, 2009)

Went there today but was disappointed with their selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New Items: 
Dame Edna trios (both of them)
Dame Edna lipglosses (all three), no l/s though.
Dame Edna Highlighting Powders (both)
BPB's in Sweetness, Serenly, Enough Said, Eversun.
Some of the BBR eyeshadows: Knight, Top Knot, Henna, etc.
They also had three l/g from BBR: Soft Wave, Strawberry Blonde, Quick Tease.

E/S:
Mink & Sable
Grand Entrance
Fertile
Mylar
Arctic Grey
Pen n Pink
Graphology
Vellum
Go
Expensive Pink
Bold & Brazen
Femme fi
Evening Aura
Time and Space
Magnetic Fields
Three e/s from Emmaunel Ungaro
Plenty more....

They have the Christmas Brush sets including the one with the 187SE. The fullsize 217, 275 and 129SH are the new ones. 
They also have the Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Platinum Pink.


----------



## sarahbelle93 (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if this one has poison pen e/s or the lip gloss sets from the holiday collections?


----------



## Cinci (May 17, 2010)

Has anybody been here lately?  My boyfriend is driving down from Toronto to go to a concert in Columbus..  I was thinking of sending him on a detour to look for pigments...   Does anyone know what they have in stock as of lately?


----------



## Cinci (May 20, 2010)

boo, change of plans, the boyfriend won't be going there anymore..    If anyone is going to this CCO and wouldn't mind dong a CP for me, please send me a message!   thanks!


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 9, 2010)

This CCO is 2 hours from me. I was going to go the other day but decided to call ahead so it wasnt a wasted trip. The lady on the phone was super nice. She said they get their shipments almost always around the 25th of every month. I asked about the new stuff they've gotten from MAC recently and she said their last shipment wasnt very big with MAC. She said mostly lipsticks and lipglosses and a few holiday sets. I asked her about the stuff I'm looking for, but she kind of seemed like she didn't even know what I was talking about and automatically said no? haha sooo I didnt end up going that day but will probably head down the week of the 25th and call ahead to see how much MAC they got in again. I think CCO's are the greatest outlet stores ever invented. Even if I dont find anything, its still a rush just going in not knowing the kind of goodies you will find! I'm just a huge make up geek! haha

Im guessing since you guys go to this CCO,you've probably been to a few in Indiana and such too. How do those compare? And have you guys ever seen the 109 or the more popular eye brushes like 217 around at this CCO? I have a pro card so ill probably just break down and buy them online but it would be fun to find them at a cco!


----------



## sarahbelle93 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone been here recently?! I hopefully am going this weekend!


----------



## Rockette13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone been here recently? I've never been to this CCO before, and it is almost two hours away, so I want the trip to be well worth it! I'm not looking for anything specifically...I'm just curious as to what has been spotted there recently. If all else fails, I'll just call, but I love to read people's "reports" on their findings. Lol. Thanks in advance!!! <3


----------



## MAC.girl (Aug 21, 2010)

I went there today. The only things I saw that was out of the ordinary was both beauty powders, 2 blushes, and bough grey e/s from liberty of London. And RIPE PEACH!!!!!!! after I purchased mine there was one left!


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 23, 2010)

Would love a CP of Ripe Peach if anyone can get it for me. Can pay with pp right away.


----------



## hollasenorita12 (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you call ahead of time..? Like, just call the store in general and ask to talk to the CCO?
  	I've never been to it so I'm just wondering. 
  	Whats it say on the outside of the store? Cosmetics Company Outlook? Thanks!


----------

